# Bass Fishing



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Went out fishing today and managed to pull in this 4 lb bass. Caught a few others all keepers yet nothing like this one. All bass were released to be caught again another day. Enjoy


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

Exxxxxxcelent.....


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

nice lookng bass,, pretty good hiding your fishing spot with black out,,, im going out this weekend, hopefully i will have a good report..


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

looks like the langoliers ate the back ground*http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...sg=AFQjCNFu1jhSRpiZUWrIFf-0yrMUQMRB9A&cad=rja*


----------

